# Pressemeldung: Shimano Brandungsseminar



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2006)

Pressemeldung

*Shimano Brandungsseminar*
am 04. März 2006 am Dazendorfer Strand

Gemeinsam mit den erfolgreichen Mitgliedern des Shimano Meeresteams
haben 30 Leser des Magazins Rute & Rolle die Möglichkeit, im Rahmen
des Shimano Brandungsseminars am kommenden Wochenende von den
Erfahrungen der Teamangler Peter Winter, Michael Röhr und Thomas
Engellenner zu profitieren.

Mit Unterstützung von Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt/Holstein haben aber
auch Besucher und Interessierte die Möglichkeit, einen Blick auf die
Produkt-Neuheiten zu werfen und Gespräche mit den anwesenden
Brandungsspezialisten zu führen.

Wir würden uns ab 12.00 Uhr über Ihren Besuch am Dazendorfer Strand
freuen. Vor Ort werden Speisen und Getränke erhältlich sein.
Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH


 Anfahrtsbeschreibung zum Dazendorfer Strand über A1

Sie fahren bis zum Ausbauende der A1, die in die Bundesstraße B207 /   

E47 übergeht, Richtung Puttgarden

nach ca. 2 km biegen Sie links ab Richtung Dazendorf

(ab hier werden Shimano Hinweisschilder aufgestellt)

durch Dazendorf durchfahren und die Kreisstraße K41 überqueren

bei der zweiten Möglichkeit halb links halten

nächste Möglichkeit links und nach ca. 20 m sofort rechts, dieser Weg   führt direkt zum Strand

Hier gehts zum diskutieren und kommentierren>>>


----------

